# Raleigh Tokul 2 vs Diamondback Line



## IMadeYouReadThis (Dec 27, 2018)

Which is going to be the better buy? I believe Raleigh discontinued all of their mountain offerings so they're not in direct competition with their sister company, Diamondback, but the Tokul 2 can still be found readily for $699. The Line is still in production and their website advertises $749.

The Raleigh has the same fork as the Line (though the Line advertises adjustable preload), the drivetrain is a 1x9 12-36t with Altus shifters and an Alivio derailleur, and the brakes are Tektro Auriga hydraulics. The Line has a complete Acera 1x9 11-36t drivetrain and Shimano MT200 hydraulic brakes. Also the Line just simply looks prettier.

Note, versatility is kinda key for me. I want something that can handle some technical beginner-intermediate trails while still serving well as a pavement or commuter bike. Any input is appreciated.


----------



## 779334 (Oct 10, 2014)

I would go with Diamondback in case of future warranty needs. They make good bikes at a reasonable price.


----------



## richj8990 (Apr 4, 2017)

IMadeYouReadThis said:


> Which is going to be the better buy? I believe Raleigh discontinued all of their mountain offerings so they're not in direct competition with their sister company, Diamondback, but the Tokul 2 can still be found readily for $699. The Line is still in production and their website advertises $749.
> 
> The Raleigh has the same fork as the Line (though the Line advertises adjustable preload), the drivetrain is a 1x9 12-36t with Altus shifters and an Alivio derailleur, and the brakes are Tektro Auriga hydraulics. The Line has a complete Acera 1x9 11-36t drivetrain and Shimano MT200 hydraulic brakes. Also the Line just simply looks prettier.
> 
> Note, versatility is kinda key for me. I want something that can handle some technical beginner-intermediate trails while still serving well as a pavement or commuter bike. Any input is appreciated.


While 1x8 and 1x9 seems cool for a budget price, the 11/12-36t range is really going to be an issue if you are climbing hills. I think both bikes have a 32t chainring, and while some on here get away with 32/42, you are going to initially be doing 32/36 (0.89 ratio) and that's going to be really hard on your knees. Try a singlespeed first to make sure you can handle it. Later, you can do a Sunrace 11-40t cassette and at least have 32/40 (0.80 ratio), but these bikes are simply not made to climb steeper stuff like a 10%+ incline. They are basically budget downhill bikes and the drivetrain is not made for all-around biking. I still have a 24/28 combination on one rear wheel (0.86 ratio) and it simply cannot climb a level 4 10% grade, so I use it on the road instead.

1x10 (11-46t), or 2x8/9 is going to be much better for range. I recently came across a bike that I heard about before but have not appreciated until recently:

Moongoose Tyax Supa Sport 27.5+, on Amazon for $617
This is going to be a much better all-around bike for a beginner (I may get one later too!). There are many Tyax's out there, but this one for the price has some nice, thoughtful touches ---

2x8 drivetrain (22/36 is plenty of range, chain is thick and bulletproof, good beginner drivetrain)
Tektro Auriga hydraulic brakes (they work good enough, much better than cheap mechanical or V-brakes)
2.8 plus tires mated with tubeless ready 40mm rims (not every bike at this price has tubeless ready rims; plus tires are great for beginners to plow through stuff)

As usual, the cheap coil fork is going to be the limiting factor, but it's easy to upgrade to an air fork, doesn't say axle specs on Amazon but I assume it's a quick-release, so something like a $250 Suntour Epixon 120mm 9mmQR will be a decent upgrade and will also take 2-3 lbs off the front end.


----------



## eb1888 (Jan 27, 2012)

The reason the Suntour coil forks don't give you trail riding performance-- the bushings inside are plastic not metal. Hitting rocks and roots will cause them to fail quickly. Smooth trails and bike paths are OK.
And they don't have adjustable rebound damping. They can pogo going over multiple quick bumps. You'll find it harder to hold on.
Upgrading is about $200.


----------



## White7 (Feb 9, 2015)

There are some better options in that price range also,such as the Vitus and a few others


----------



## jcd46 (Jul 25, 2012)

White7 said:


> There are some better options in that price range also,such as the Vitus and a few others


Yep! A couple of bucks more, but much better components. Not sure what OP's size is though.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-sentier-mountain-bike-deore-1x10-2019/rp-prod173163


----------



## ocnLogan (Aug 15, 2018)

I'd echo many of the statements made previously. A 1x drivetrain (only one chainring in the front), with a 36t cassette in the rear, will be hard on steep climbs, especially with a 32t in the front.

For perspective, I've got a 30t front, and 42t rear, and when the going gets really steep, I would appreciate a bit shorter gearing, even if its still manageable. This is on a 29'er though, which usually need shorter gearing to compensate for the larger wheel diameter.

This is one of the bikes I really like at the budget end of the spectrum. I'd consider it as well, as its in the same basic price range (~$600).

Yeah, its a 2x9 drivetrain, but it has an air fork, hydro disks front/rear, and is setup to allow a dropper post should you want to upgrade in the future. Oh, and it comes with half decent tires (WTB Vigilante front, Trail boss rear). And its geometry is pretty modern as well.

https://www.chainreactioncycles.com/us/en/vitus-nucleus-275-vr-mountain-bike-2019/rp-prod173149

Good luck finding something you like .


----------



## Dragon21 (Aug 10, 2014)

ocnLogan said:


> I'd echo many of the statements made previously. A 1x drivetrain (only one chainring in the front), with a 36t cassette in the rear, will be hard on steep climbs, especially with a 32t in the front.
> 
> For perspective, I've got a 30t front, and 42t rear, and when the going gets really steep, I would appreciate a bit shorter gearing, even if its still manageable. This is on a 29'er though, which usually need shorter gearing to compensate for the larger wheel diameter.
> 
> ...


Im in the same market as the OP, Ive had a few decent full suspension of the years but just dont ride like i once did. Looking to get a bike to do some local trails on occasion but also ride with the kids around. a 1x8 or 1x9 isnt a deal breaker for me as im use to 1x setups on past bikes. I had looked at the Tokul 2 and Line as well and considered them. However the Vitus posted above seems the best bike out there for that price range, its been on the top of my list and is probably how I will end up going. But curious to see what others chime in with as well.


----------

